# Engine Builder



## big iron (Apr 26, 2018)

I was looking at old posts about central virginia machine shop and sorry to see the problems guys out there were having. I live about an hour from where they were located and at one time was thinking of using them for a build. There web site looked good but did not reflect the look of the actual shop. I drove down and pulled in the drive, backed up and never looked back. Fred Sanford would have been proud of that setup. Junk scattered everywhere with the shop doors open showing junk and trash all around. The shop was hardly big enough to turn around in. A shade tree operation if I ever saw one. I searched for a while and ended up using Len Williams Machine Shop in Bristow OK. He put together a 400 for me and I couldn't be more pleased with the results. He has a web site and comes highly recommended across the nation. A pontiac enthusiast, drag racer and long time engine builder. He ships at low rates and I think it cost me 200.00 from OK to Bedford Va. I will use him again.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info on Len Williams, I've heard he is a good man to deal with but your's is the first post I've ever seen actually telling us that he is as good as I've heard. He may be a much better option than seeking to rebuild the engine I already have. Thanks for the info!


----------

